# 1967 GTO Post Restroration



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

I thought I would share the progress on my 67 GTO.
I have had this car for 20 plus years I started by doing the frame and the front suspension fuel and brake lines and then I left it for 20 years.
Well I am going to get it finished.

It will be Mariner Turquoise inside and out. 
Original paint was two tone Cameo Ivory with a Gold top and a Gold Interior.
Frame sandblasted and POR 15
Front and rear suspension Hotchkis purchased many years ago. 
The front spindles and discs from a mid 70s F Body Koni shocks
I am going to send it out to the Hotrod Factory to be painted. Here are some photos as it sits today.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi goat671.

Glad to hear you’re still at it and plan to finish it. The car looks to be in great shape, with original paint in many places and factory pinstripe.

I’m sure the turquoise will look great. It would also look nice with the original color combination. You don’t see many white/gold/gold.

Do you have the original drivetrain?

Keep the progress pictures coming.

Cheers


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Very Cool. The floors look solid as all hell.
The original Two-Tone scheme was killer IMO


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi goat671.
> 
> Glad to hear you’re still at it and plan to finish it. The car looks to be in great shape, with original paint in many places and factory pinstripe.
> 
> ...


I know the two tone white/gold/gold is rare but it is not what I am after. If the car was a survivor level I would have kept it but it needs paint bad it has been over sprayed with what looks like appliance rattle can. Interior needs to be replaced also so I can go the way I want to go.
It is a numbers matching vehicle.
It is a California car I purchased almost 30 years ago. The car has one area of rust thru and I bet you all know where it is, the image of the rear pass floor is a hint.
So yea the rear window channel needs a hole patched but that is it now rust thru any where else.
Trunk has 80% of original paint and looks real good. Under the spare it has surface rust which I had removed.
Floor pans as you can see are really in good shape.
Quarters and inner wheel wells are nice with no rust and still original under coating.
I had purchased back when you could still buy GM parts the front fenders so they are new GM parts
The engine original and is complete with AC and AIR system. I had to pull heads due to me not plugging the head where the AIR system injected the air and a mouse found its way to a cylinder to make a home no damage done thank goodness.
Original Turbo 400 I will get to overdrive either with Gear Vendors or with a 2004R from California Performance Transmission
Original rear diff had open diff 2.93 gears now 3.36 Nitro Gears with Yukon Posi
Previous work I completed before I put it on hold:
Body off frame. Frame sandblasted and POR 15.
New Fuel and Brake lines stainless
Hotchkis Upper A arms at the time this is all they had.
Spindles from mid 70s F Body custom lower Ball joint.
OMG sized solid front sway bar again old product now are hollow lighter weight.
All new front end pieces from tie rods to center link
Rear suspension Hotchkis upper and lower control arms and sway bar all new bushings again old products this was before they had the adjustable pieces.
Koni shocks all around.

The shop I am taking it to does not mess around. The car will be disassembled body off frame and media blasted completely down to metal.

Here is a link to more photos than you care to see I used this to show shops what I have and to get estimates.
My 67 GTO


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

goat671 said:


> I know the two tone white/gold/gold is rare


Thats the understatement of the century. Only 7000 post cars that year, so by the time you consider the handful that were cameo ivory, and then how many of them were two tone... there were probably less than 200 of them... compared to 20,000 like mine.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

For the longest time I thought my 67's original color was one of the lighter metallic greens. I'm not sure how I made the mistake since the appearing original interior was blue. Light Green exterior with dark blue interior...Can you say "puke"! At any rate, it was going back to that color since the car had most of its numbers...was I glad to find out I mis-disifered the exterior color. It should be Tyrol Blue. I fretted over that light green/blue color combo for years for no reason.

If I had your car...it'd go back to original colors. Certainly not the first color combo to come to mind for a build, but still very striking! Note: I might stray to a black interior.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> For the longest time I thought my 67's original color was one of the lighter metallic greens. I'm not sure how I made the mistake since the appearing original interior was blue. Light Green exterior with dark blue interior...Can you say "puke"! At any rate, it was going back to that color since the car had most of its numbers...was I glad to find out I mis-disifered the exterior color. It should be Tyrol Blue. I fretted over that light green/blue color combo for years for no reason.
> 
> If I had your car...it'd go back to original colors. Certainly not the first color combo to come to mind for a build, but still very striking! Note: I might stray to a black interior.


Yea that is an option but why so it matches the data plate? This is not a concourse restoration it is a car that I am going to drive and drive hard. It is not being restored to complete original specs as you can see by the things already done. I am not building this for a future sale I am building it for me the way I want it.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Thats the understatement of the century. Only 7000 post cars that year, so by the time you consider the handful that were cameo ivory, and then how many of them were two tone... there were probably less than 200 of them... compared to 20,000 like mine.


I know if this car was in the same shape as yours I would have kept it original but it is not by a long shot. It needs paint and an interior so I am going to build it the way I want it.
I guess if in the future when I am in my grave someone wants to repaint it and put in a new interior so it matches the data plate they can.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Don't take me wrong, it's your car and do with it what you want. The fact that it's not got most of its numbers would allow me to go with the color that I would like. More power to you! Luckily, I like Tyrol Blue...I may make it a shade or two darker...don't tell the concourse gods...lol.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> Don't take me wrong, it's your car and do with it what you want. The fact that it's not got most of its numbers would allow me to go with the color that I would like. More power to you! Luckily, I like Tyrol Blue...I may make it a shade or two darker...don't tell the concourse gods...lol.


It does have all matching numbers engine tranny rear end. But may not when I get done lol


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

goat671 said:


> I know if this car was in the same shape as yours I would have kept it original but it is not by a long shot. It needs paint and an interior so I am going to build it the way I want it.
> I guess if in the future when I am in my grave someone wants to repaint it and put in a new interior so it matches the data plate they can.


White was far far far from what I wanted, but it grew on me. I wouldve taken black, blue, or gold! Make it to be what you want my friend! But for the record, I do think that white and gold looked terrific.

Youre doing the work and spending the money. Do what you like.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

goat671 said:


> It does have all matching numbers engine tranny rear end. But may not when I get done lol


Mine is numers matching and I converted it from a TH400 Hurst to Tremec 5 speed. I didnt build the car for someone else to like it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

goat671 said:


> it is a car that I am going to drive and drive hard


amen!


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Today it has left the home it has had for the past twenty plus years on its way to the body shop


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

My wife and I went to talk to Rich at the Hot Rod Factory about the process of getting the car repainted and took a tour of his facilities. 
Rich explained the process and what we could expect in the amount of time and money it was going to be.
I had told Rich that the car was in very good condition and was pretty much rust free he told me he had heard that before.....
Well his comment was it is a clean car and in solid condition, further he said it is getting impossible to find a car in this condition anymore and he looked forward to working on it.
Well we left him a check that will get it disassembled blasted and depending on what he finds a painted floor pan and rust repair the only place he found and I told him about was driver said rear window.

My wife asked how long it was going to take and I was somewhat surprised by the answer of 1 to 2 years.... But he said it all depends on what he finds when the car is stripped and what I want him to do and if we get stuck waiting on parts etc...

On the way home my wife said I should have done this sooner I agreed, it was a big step and a costly one but when I watch that commercial selling the Jeep Grand Cherokee for $89,999 I smile because I am going to be driving something that I love much more than a Jeep.

Now I need to get the engine sorted and some trim pieces ordered we agreed it does not make sense to try and fix the existing wheel trim for what you can get the repos for..
He needs the trim to assure proper fit when working with the body spacing and lines.

I have decided I am going to box the frame and so I need to get the kit to him after he boxes the frame I will get it home so I can install the engine and tranny and get it back to him to reunite with the body.

If Rich posts images to his Web Site I will link to them here.


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

What a great starting point! I wish mine had had half the good sheet metal as yours. And the underside of your deck lid is incredible. Glad you're finally able to get it to the shop and I hope it comes back everything you want it to be.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

You can follow along here Hotrod Factory Ready to be blasted


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like your GTO is in good hands there, Look forward to its transformation. 









Hot Rod Factory


The Hot Rod Factory is Minnesota's premier muscle car restoration facility, with over 17,000 square... 20042 Polk St NE, East Bethel, MN 55011




www.facebook.com


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

The Hellwig frame kit has been installed.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Super cool!


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

I am trying to decide if I want to go with the PST frame bushings, I have new rubber ones now. I would probably end up with using two rubber ones on the added frame mounts.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Your car will be much stiffer now, so go with the rubber.


----------

